# Hidden Headlights 68 GTO



## StuInNH (Apr 17, 2020)

Hi all!
I want to put the light doors on my GTO. The kits seem to be vacuum only. I would like electric but don't want to pay for vacuum parts I won't use. Anyone know of complete electric kit?
Thanx!


----------



## LouCabra (Jul 20, 2015)

StuInNH said:


> Hi all!
> I want to put the light doors on my GTO. The kits seem to be vacuum only. I would like electric but don't want to pay for vacuum parts I won't use. Anyone know of complete electric kit?
> Thanx!


I went with Dick Smart's electric system. Couldn't be happier and grateful customer service. DickstersSmarTypants.com


----------



## Goat Wrangler (Jan 18, 2021)

Does anyone have an idea on how to repair the light doors on a "68 GTO? My right light door won't close. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Goat Wrangler,

From my experience, there are three primary causes of faulty headlight door operation: 1) broken headlight switch (the tab that fits into the unit that slides over the vacuum ports breaks - it can be fixed with solder), 2) the hoses are old and brittle and leak, this may also include the one way valve becoming faulty ( check or replace all vacuume hoses, and 3) biggest culprit, the vacuum actuators. The internal seal that attaches to the plunger gets brittle and rips/ tears. All of these issues are repairable. There is one other potential issue, that being the missing plastic fittings that hold the bracket that extends from the door housing to the actuator bracket that holds the spring.


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

I think there is a new set of vacuum actuators and hose kit in the classified section. You could probably get a good deal😉


----------

